# Which macro lens for m50?



## klepto (Sep 29, 2021)

I have a canon m50 mark ii, super newbie at photography. 
I'm looking at 3-4 macro lenses and they all for a canon ef mount but not sure if that will fit my m50.
Which should I pick: 

Irix 150mm f/2.8 Macro for Canon EF
Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2:1 Ultra Macro APO Lens for Canon EF
Tokina atx-i 100mm f/2.8 FF Macro Lens for Canon EF


​


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2021)

All of those will work but require the EF-M mount adapter.






Mount Adapter EF-EOS M|Canon Online Store


Expand your possibilities with the EF-EOS M mount adapter. This device makes it possible to mount a DSLR lens onto a mirrorless camera body, pairing both systems together.




shop.usa.canon.com





There are third-party versions available at substantially lower cost.

Canon also makes a native EF-M 28mm macro lens.


----------



## klepto (Sep 29, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> All of those will work but require the EF-M mount adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Canon EF-M 28mm f/3.5 lens but I was looking for something that I can shoot from a little further away. Thank you for the info on the adapter. I'm new so trying to learn everything will take time but I am enjoying it.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 29, 2021)

klepto said:


> I have a canon m50 mark ii, super newbie at photography.
> I'm looking at 3-4 macro lenses and they all for a canon ef mount but not sure if that will fit my m50.
> Which should I pick:
> 
> ...


Those are all large and don’t balance well on the M series. I tend to use the EF-S 60mm with the adapter. Decent working distance and it handles well.
EOS M+60mm:


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 29, 2021)

klepto said:


> I'm looking at 3-4 macro lenses and they all for a canon ef mount


There is also Laowa 65mm in EF-M mount but only manual focus.
I would prefer a lens with AF but it depends what subjects You likr to shot.


----------



## klepto (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks, I hadn't considered that. Thanks @Nemorino @koenkooi


----------



## klepto (Sep 29, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> There is also Laowa 65mm in EF-M mount but only manual focus.
> I would prefer a lens with AF but it depends what subjects You likr to shot.


I'm looking at that one right now and I hear it is almost as good as a 100mm. It fits my m50 without an adapter also.. $399 too!!


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 30, 2021)

I have an M5, and I have the 28mm macro, but find the ef-s 60mm macro works really well with the M5.
You will need the adaptor, but these lenses can be picked up very cheap second hand.
If you need even more reach, you could also get a Canon 100mm macro.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 4, 2021)

Last week another macro lens has been released:





TTArtisan APS-C 40mm F2.8 MACRO-APS-C Lenses-TTArtisan Official Website


TTArtisan APS-C 40mm F2.8 MACRO VideoProduct picture SlideAdvantages SlideTTArtisan 40mm f2.8 macro lens can meet the photographer's needs for image quality with the excellent optical technology.The lens is compact a



en.ttartisan.com





40mm 2.8 1:1 
Full manual but also cheap: 130€

Could be a good choice for flowers and mushrooms. Of cause still no reviews


----------



## klepto (Oct 7, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> There is also Laowa 65mm in EF-M mount but only manual focus.
> I would prefer a lens with AF but it depends what subjects You likr to shot.


I just got my Laowa 65mm lens and fell in love already. I had to figure out first how to set m50 for a lens without aperture information. Right away I was taking some good pics for a novice such as myself. Thanks a bunch for this info.



https://imgur.com/a/BX3EBJ3




https://imgur.com/a/j7vPrI6


----------



## Durf (Nov 2, 2021)

I've had the EF-M Laowa 65mm Macro for several months now and I can say with great certainty that it is an outstanding lens!


----------

